# Battery-powered front light that mounts on front fork like a Dynamo light?



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

I just got a Felt Verza Regency for commuting/grocery getting. One of the compromises is that this bike doesn't come with lights. Easy enough to get - however I really like the Dynamo-style lights that mount where the front brakes mount and end up in front of the head tube, mainly because I think it's way less likely to get stolen than a handlebar quick-release light (and it's annoying to have to take my light with me every time I go into the grocery store) but also because I like the appearance better.

In the process of writing this I actually found this light, which is a good example of what I want (I would use the fork-mount option): Torpedo Front Lamp | SOMA Fabrications

.. but it's a 1W light and doesn't even say how many lumens it is. Does anyone have a similar light and a recommended brightness in lumens?

Thanks.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Not really too similar but another option if you have eyelets on your fork. I have one of these along with a Lenzyne Powerdrive XL light. Mine puts out a bit more than 1w...
Gino Light Mount from Paul Component Engineering


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

I think Busch & Muller and Spanninga make battery versions of some of their dyno lites. Personally I'd get a dyno hub and rebuild the front wheel.


----------

